
Ask HN: How much traffic does your tech blog get? - anondon
For those who have a personal blog related to tech, how much traffic does it receive per month?<p>If you have any stats related to your to the traffic patterns of your blog, feel free to share.<p>How much traffic does your blog receive when it makes the front page of HN?<p>How much traffic does your blog receive when it receives substantial attention on one the tech&#x2F;programming related subreddits?<p>How many users as a percentage have adblockers enabled?<p>Would tech related blogging and including ads from google adsense make money considering tech&#x2F;programming related content is a sort of niche and also presumably a lot of users have adblockers?<p>Disclaimer: I am planning to start blogging with ads.
======
AlexeyBrin
IMHO, don't put ads on your website until you build some traffic, something
like > 500 pageviews/day. You will make a few cents per month until you have
consistent traffic and there is no point in annoying your users with ads.

Most important thing is to put good content on your website. Blogging
consistently, as in 2 - 3 articles per month, is another good tip.

Promote your articles on HN and Reddit, but don't spam these every day, just
when you think you have something good to share.

To give you an example, for a technical blog with an average of about 2500
pageviews per day you get around $50/month from AdSense.

AFAIK, for technical blogs you can potentially get more money from affiliate
links, like Amazon.

------
Mz
_How much traffic does your blog receive when it makes the front page of HN?_

Not a tech blog, but when I hit the front page, even briefly, it tends to go
to between 5k and 10k page views over the course of a couple of days or so. My
best, most overwhelmingly successful page has a bit over 20k total page views
currently. I think something like 15k of that came from hitting the front page
when someone (not me) posted it, much to my astonishment.

I have reason to believe this is not even very good in the grand scheme of
things for hitting the front page.

------
tmaly
I get 100-200 a week. Once in a while I see some referral spam on my GA.

When I post to a subreddit or get on HN I usually see several hundred visits
for the day. But then things calm down after a day.

------
Raed667
For my personal blog (raed.it/blog): Very little traffic, around 50 visits per
day.

But I don't publish that often.

I used to have another blog running on a shared hosting plan; it went down
when it got to the front page [0], so I'm guessing a fair amount of traffic.

[0] :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8339841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8339841)

------
xcoding
I chose very broad competitive niche. So it gets very little traffic around
500 visitors per months.

Find the pain, and then start with a very specific niche to cure the pain.

------
whostolemyhat
I get around 3.5k visitors a month; most of my articles are code snippets or
brief tutorials to do with code.

I make around £2 a month from ads on these articles, so it's not exactly
lucrative :)

